# Fish tail teat——information?



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

does anyone know where I can find info on fish tail teats? How far back in the generations can it still pop up? Would you cull the doe and buck or just not bred the same pairing again?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I would start by not using that pairing again. Unless you know who owned the previous generations, it might be difficult to determine which goat might have had the split teats. (As any split teat goat was probably not registered and may have gone straight to meat).


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I know the parents where clean, grand parents clean. I haven’t found all the great grand parents yet. So what is the likely of the buck or doe throwing that trait again? Would you keep the buck? This is his second kid,he is only a year old. I know his parents and grandparents .


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I have only had a couple of fish or split teats over almost 20 yrs regardless of lines, however I raise Boers and am not familiar how it works in the dairy world.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I wouldn't write off a young buck based on one anomaly. (Or a doe). Hopefully, someone that has experienced split teats in dairy goats will answer. I've had hundreds of dairy kids born and never had split teats. (Other weird things, some breedings I repeated and couldn't duplicate, so sometimes weird things just happen, I guess).


----------



## Jamesgep (Aug 15, 2018)

There's so many ways to go about this im not sure where to start


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What breed are these goats?


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

My ND had split teats. Her daughter is normal. They are pets and I never want to breed them. Mom and child figured out what worked.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Nigerian dwarf


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You never know when it will pop up, even if you have clean teated goats pared up.

Both may of had it in their genetics making it arise. I wouldn't pair the two again, if he himself is clean, I will use him on those who did good with him.

If the doe or the buck has them close in genetics, the likelihood is more and either of them can throw it.


----------

